# Forrest Gump is the greatest movie of all time



## TheOldSchool (May 2, 2016)

If you disagree I don't even care.  That means you're a fool.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2016)

I guess I am a fool then.


----------



## Kat (May 2, 2016)

It's a good one, but not the greatest of all IMO.


----------



## waltky (May 2, 2016)

Life is like a box o' chocolates.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I guess I am a fool then.


Watch it again!!!


----------



## Kat (May 2, 2016)




----------



## TheOldSchool (May 2, 2016)

Kat said:


> It's a good one, but not the greatest of all IMO.


Name one that is better!!!


----------



## Kat (May 2, 2016)

I think I need to watch it again. Been a mighty long time.


----------



## Kat (May 2, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good one, but not the greatest of all IMO.
> ...




Now don't go putting me on the spot. I go brain dead then. Lemme think on it.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 2, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> If you disagree I don't even care.  That means you're a fool.




It's definitely in the top 10.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 2, 2016)

Kat said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


You can think as long as you want!  You won't be able to name one that's better.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 2, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > If you disagree I don't even care.  That means you're a fool.
> ...


It makes the other 9 look foolish


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 2, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...





I also think Fried Green Tomatoes belongs in the top 10.


----------



## Kat (May 2, 2016)

ummm ummm


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 2, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


I'm not interested in top 10's!  Only #1's!  And FG has that soundly beaten!


----------



## Kat (May 2, 2016)

I need a list!!


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 2, 2016)

Kat said:


> I need a list!!


1. Forrest Gump

Then a HUUUUUGE drop off....

and now we can begin.  Maybe it can be a new thread.


----------



## Pogo (May 2, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> If you disagree I don't even care.  That means you're a fool.



Is that all you have to say about that?

Course, I'm an excellent driver...


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 2, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...





Have we got a hair across our ass today?  lol


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 2, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


I would love to assemble a top 10!  But don't you dare bring up your "Titanic's" and "Twilight's" against Forrest Gump!!!


----------



## Kat (May 2, 2016)

Titanic was a good movie!!


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 2, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...





Neither of those movies hit my top 50 list.


----------



## Kat (May 2, 2016)

GWTW??


----------



## NLT (May 2, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> If you disagree I don't even care.  That means you're a fool.


Ok LT Fail


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 2, 2016)

NLT said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > If you disagree I don't even care.  That means you're a fool.
> ...


What motherfucker?  That honest trailer is HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## BULLDOG (May 2, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Citizen Kane


----------



## Kat (May 2, 2016)

That reminds me. I have to watch the last Hunger Games movie. It has been sitting and waiting on me for quite a while now..


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 2, 2016)

Kat said:


> That reminds me. I have to watch the last Hunger Games movie. It has been sitting and waiting on me for quite a while now..








How dare you!!!


----------



## Yarddog (May 2, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> If you disagree I don't even care.  That means you're a fool.


It was a good movie, I really liked it a lot when it came out


----------



## Yarddog (May 2, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good one, but not the greatest of all IMO.
> ...


I like Nicholsen,  As good as it gets was pretty damn funny the first time I saw it,   but its a different kind of humor, almost hard to compare to Gump


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 2, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


If by "almost hard" you mean insultingly IMPOSSIBLE!!!


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 2, 2016)

This was the greatest movie of all time....


----------



## Yarddog (May 2, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


right, thats what i meant


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 2, 2016)

Vandalshandle said:


> This was the greatest movie of all time....


Sure if you're a boring old fart waiting to DIE!!!


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 2, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> If you disagree I don't even care.  That means you're a fool.



It shouldn't have even won the best Oscar, Pulp Fiction is better, Shawshank Redemption is better.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 2, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > If you disagree I don't even care.  That means you're a fool.
> ...


Congratulations on bringing up Shawshank Redemption!  That's the first real contender! 

We'll all try to pretend to forget you typed that other movie that only middle schoolers who are trying to be cool think is good.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 2, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> If you disagree I don't even care.  That means you're a fool.




Well, if someone told me, I was to be stranded with only one movie to watch, for the rest of my life, and they gave me a choice between Gump and something else, I would never want to be stuck with a Hanks movie.  I get tired of watching him.


I think I would probably pick a Star Wars movie, The Princess Bride, or maybe The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Yarddog (May 2, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > If you disagree I don't even care.  That means you're a fool.
> ...


No way is pulp fiction better than Gump,   relied on too much violence even though i will admit it was also brilliant,  Its viewable by a smaller audience which is the problem.   Gump was a comedy yet took you through a gamut of emotions but also took you through a trip in History,  and they did a pretty good job in blending it all


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 2, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > This was the greatest movie of all time....
> ...



Maybe I am, but it is still the greatest movie ever made. Sorry about that, but Gump, though thoroughly entertaining, was lightweight, and really a patronizing moneymaker.


----------



## Yarddog (May 2, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > If you disagree I don't even care.  That means you're a fool.
> ...


hahahah  You wouldnt want to be stranded with the movie CASTAWAY?


----------



## MisterBeale (May 2, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > If you disagree I don't even care.  That means you're a fool.
> ...


Agreed.  It's too saccharin.  Pulp Fiction is far more watchable again.  Though Gump has a nice summer time sound track that can please everyone, it is non offensive and usually everyone will tolerate it.  It's like a commercial of those with no brain.

Gump is, after all, the best of American propaganda.  IT IS, in it's essence, Hollywood.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 3, 2016)

Vandalshandle said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


----------



## MisterBeale (May 3, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


What a frickin' nightmare. . . . 

Hanks really knows how to pick the snore fests. .


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 3, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> If you disagree I don't even care.  That means you're a fool.




Its good to see mentally challenged folks like you have role models


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 3, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Oh God... are you saying that you watched Pulp Fiction AGAIN?!


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 3, 2016)

bear513 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > If you disagree I don't even care.  That means you're a fool.
> ...


^ hates America

Anyways GOOD NIGHT!!!


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 3, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Normally I don't like, or at least am not impressed with Quentin Tarantino. What he does is not necessarily just for people who want cool, but also for film students. They love this kind of film because it has so many messages in, and then you can write essays about it. 

But Pulp Fiction is probably Tarantino's best film. I'd watch it again, I think I have. I wouldn't say it's the best film ever, but it beats Forrrest Gump.


----------



## Care4all (May 3, 2016)

Well, I loved Forrest Gump, as an eye opener, love story/feel good/(or feel bad if you've thought or treated those with learning disabilities as 'lesser') type movie...

but I think movies like the "Empire Strikes Back", when Darth told Luke, "No, I am your father" and my jaw fell to the ground, and a feel good movie like the original "Rocky" are better than Forrest Gump!


----------



## Yarddog (May 3, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


either that one or that movie where he was stuck in the airport ,   hahahah   guess it could be a double feature.

but i did like Gump a lot,  i saw it when it first Came out ,  I thought it was really great at the time but,  you know, sometimes it drops off after the second or third viewing


----------



## MisterBeale (May 3, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


It only took you "though the gamut of emotions" if you had the emotional depth of a suburban seventh grade girl.

Gump was cute and predictable, but it was peddling soft core propaganda.  It was trite and silly.  It's emotional and acting depth wasn't much deeper than the TV from whence Hanks got his start.

I'm sure it was quite popular in Cube, China and N. Korea.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 3, 2016)

The 2nd best movie ever:


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 3, 2016)

You should all watch a Korean film called R-Point. I really liked it.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 3, 2016)

I think Shawshank Redemption, Forest Gump, and Fried Green Tomatoes are all in the top 10.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 3, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


I completely agree.  That's what I mean by re-watch able.  Once is enough.  It doesn't have any depth.  It's story is worn right out there on it's sleeve.  If you watch a movie by, say, Stanley Kubrick, every single time you watch it you pick out something new you didn't see the last time.

So I was just saying, if you had to watch a movie over and over again, I wouldn't want to pick a flick with Hanks in it.  If I was forced to, I'd probably go with Ron Howard's Apollo 13.  Maybe Gump.  I dunno.  Bout the same.

In a single viewing, sure, it isn't too bad, it's actually pretty good.  But it is kind of a kid's fairy tale, It also tries to manipulate the way the simple minded look at the world as well.


----------



## Yarddog (May 3, 2016)

Sorry , I dont really see the propaganda,   It was just a movie.  I thought it was a pretty good one,  not saying it was the best.  Im not sure what that would be. One of th eproblems I had with Gump though, Is I never was  a Sally Fields fan


----------



## Igrok_ (May 3, 2016)

nothing special to me. What is the main idea there? Somebody explain.


----------



## Yarddog (May 3, 2016)

The Godfather 1    might be a solid contender,  Al Pacino was pretty good


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I would.    WILSON!!!!


----------



## Yarddog (May 3, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA   Wilson was quite the drama queen in that flick wasnt he ?   especially that part with him helplessly floating away...... bwwahhaha.   i think I saw him in another movie, wasnt it that David Beckam flick?  He really got the shit kicked out of him in that one.


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2016)

Prometheus, Shawshank Redemtion, Castaway, Silence of the Lambs, Pulp Fiction, Genghis Khan, The Horseman, Tender Mercies, The Man Who Would Be King, Clockwork Orange and Performance


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I am a fool then.
> ...


I did the other night. It's ok, but not the best of the best. I've seen better.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2016)

Hunt for Red October, Shawshank Redemption, Lord Of The Rings, Avatar, Platoon, Fried Green Tomatoes, Armegeddon, Godfather, Alien, Empire Of The Sun, Little Big Man....just to name a few.


----------



## maestra8891 (May 3, 2016)

I'm wearing my Forest Gump T-shirt right now.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




Have to be honest. I hated Pulp Fiction. Do I need to run now?


----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Hunt for Red October, Shawshank Redemption, Lord Of The Rings, Avatar, Platoon, Fried Green Tomatoes, Armegeddon, Godfather, Alien, Empire Of The Sun, Little Big Man....just to name a few.




I LOVED Avatar!


----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> The Man Who Would Be King




That one was good too!


----------



## waltky (May 3, 2016)

Uncle Ferd thinks Kat got purdy legs.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2016)

Watch DreamKeeper, Kat. I think you will like it.


----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Watch Dreamweaver, Kat. I think you will like it.




I am trying to think if I have seen it...


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Hunt for Red October, Shawshank Redemption, Lord Of The Rings, Avatar, Platoon, Fried Green Tomatoes, Armegeddon, Godfather, Alien, Empire Of The Sun, Little Big Man....just to name a few.




Thunderheart was a good movie too.


----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Watch DreamKeeper, Kat. I think you will like it.




No. Did not see it. It looks great...definitely will watch.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 3, 2016)

I love Drop Dead Fred. Anyone remember that movie?


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2016)

I thinjk the whole movie can be seen on youtube. Great storytelling and fantasy graphics.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Watch Dreamweaver, Kat. I think you will like it.
> ...


I made an error. Not Dreamweaver. Dream KEEPER. I have it in my collection.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



But that's the thing, people like different films. The same with any work of art.


----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)

Shoot. I posted a video for a funny one in the other thread...but did not know at the time there were 2 threads.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2016)

TheOldSchool ....perhaps you can ask a mod to combine the two?


----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)

Please  TheOldSchool


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> It's a good one, but not the greatest of all IMO.


I second this.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 3, 2016)

Gracie said:


> TheOldSchool ....perhaps you can ask a mod to combine the two?


I'll do no such thing!


----------



## Dot Com (May 3, 2016)

it is very, very, good IMO

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## waltky (May 3, 2016)

possum likes watchin' Cruz go over the cliff.


----------



## mamooth (May 4, 2016)

I didn't like the Gump at first. Not sure why. But it's grown on me.

And that's all I have to say about that.

Gump Trivia Question: What disease did Jenny die of?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 4, 2016)

^^^ A name was never put on what Jenny died of. We only hear her say to Forest, "I have some kind of virus...the doctors don't know what it is and there isn't anything that they can do about it."

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I am guessing that she got either aids or HIV.


----------



## DGS49 (May 5, 2016)

The implication is that Jenny died of AIDS.

Forrest Gump is like soul candy for Boomers, but it was a fairly mediocre movie.  Sally Fields did a pretty good job.

You cannot evaluate Forrest Gump (the movie) unless you have read the book.  The book is so much better that it makes the film look like schidt.  Seriously, Forrest Gump was a big, muscular bastard, and they made up the early polio/braces thing to try to make his football success look credible (they failed).  Tom Hanks was hot at the time, and it was a silly and transparent ploy to modify the character to allow  him to play it.

Groundhog Day has FG beat by a mile.  Groundhog Day is still taught in philosophy and religion classes, as well as creative writing and cinema classes.  It is timeless and fantastic.

Neither one is "great," but Forrest Gump?  Gimme a break.


----------



## mamooth (May 5, 2016)

Most people think Jenny died of HIV/AIDS. However, in the movie, she showed none of the end-stage symptoms of AIDS. That is, the wasting away, the pneumonia (which is what does the killing), or the lesions.

It's not named in the movie, or in the first book. However, in the sequel book by the same author, Gump & Co., the killing disease is revealed to be ... Hepatitis-C.

And that makes more sense. Hep-C leaves you as a better looking corpse. It was rampant among IV drug users of the era (and still is). Doctors at the time strongly suspected there was a hepatitis virus that was different from the A and B strains, but the C virus wasn't identified until 1989. Jenny dies in 1982. Hep-C is dangerous but usually treatable now, but back then, someone infected stood a decent (5%-20%) chance of dying of it in the long term.


----------



## my2¢ (May 6, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> If you disagree I don't even care.  That means you're a fool.


There's been so many movies I've watched over-and-over.  I've seen Forrest Gump only once and remember liking it.  I'll have to see how it hits me the 2nd time.  Perhaps the first time through I was comparing Tom Hanks performance as Forrest Gump with Dustin Hoffman's Rain Man.


----------

